# The Heresy Online Awards return!



## Boc

*Awards*








This is the award round-up for the last year, it allows us to recognise some of the outstanding members and contributions we have had. If you are given one of the awards you will receive a PM notification. Awards will appear in your viewable Membership Profile and under your Avatar. For more details on the Heresy Online's Awards system check the Heresy Online's Official Award Medals thread.

Please bear in mind not all awards will necessarily be awarded each quarter, some like the competitions awards for example will only be given out in the announcement following the competition. Others like Mark of Nurgle are given as and when they are deemed worthy.

The Majority of these Awards will be presented by Heresy's Staff when the occasion is correct, but to keep these as a special item they will be fairly uncommon and only given to those that excel in those areas.

*Do not pester Staff for any awards.*

Awards may be stripped from a member by the Staff to keep the integrity of an Award should anyone disgrace the honours bestowed upon them.​










*Wreath of Champions*

This is awarded to all previous winners of the Member of the Month accolade.










_Each winner of this Medal will have contributed to the boards in different ways for the betterment of Heresy and have been given the Award by Staff nomination and vote._

Euphrati, Dave T Hobbit, SGMAlice, Varakir



*Crest of the Terraforma*

For consistently excellent scenery.










_This is awarded for making terrain of the highest standard to create the perfect settings for battle._

dreamspirit, Ragnar



*Favour of the Warmaster*

For tireless effort or effort above and beyond the call of duty in promoting positive experiences on Heresy Online.










_The winners of this Award will have made the forum a better, friendlier and more interesting place for an extended length of time. Awarded by Jezlad only._

*Boc*, *djinn24*


*Guilliman's Seal*

For writing an exceptional tactical piece.










_This award is for those wily few that have the tactical acumen to guide budding commanders in the best use of their forces._

Loki1416, Aramoro, bishop5, Iron Angel, Lord Azune, Ragewind, Zion, spanner94ezekiel, DivineEdge , Ratvan


*Fulgrim's Favour*

Award given for excellence in art.










_Bringing visual pleasure through artistic endeavour will gain the Favour of Fulgrim._



*The Mark of the Hydra*

Award for excellence in finding and confirming rumours.










_Awarded to those that bring in the advance news of changes to games and upcoming releases._

xenobiotic, Zion


*Baton of the Grand Marshal*

For 'marshalling' your forces for the Army Painting Challenge.










_This award will be presented to those that have completed an entire Army Painting Challenge. This year's recipients completed the 2011 Army Painting Challenge and received their awards in January 2012._

apidude, qotsa4life, Midge913, xenobiotic, Shandathe, Lucio, troybuckle, Gigantor, Khorne's Fist, humakt, Zodd, Pssyche, Mortigar, imm0rtal reaper, Bayonet, Barnster, Dave T Hobbit, OIIIIIIO, meldon, Disciple_of_Ezekiel 


*Mark of Tzeentch*

For winning a Conversion Contest.










_Having exerted the power of change to reform a miniature to your will to win a competition._

Iron Angel, humakt, LegionThree, Serpion5, Dave T Hobbit, asianavatar, Tankworks, Viscount Vash, ckcrawford

*Bonding Knife*

Awarded to those that have a reputation of helpfulness about the boards.










_Helping Heresy be the friendly and useful community that it is will gain this Award. Bonding Knife shows the members dedication to 'the greater good' of the forum._

Child-of-the-Emperor, Kreuger



*Order of the Artificer*

Award for excellence in Modelling and Conversion of miniatures.










_This award is presented to members that have produced outstanding modelling and conversion projects._

rayrod64, Firefighter X, Kolnel Grotstnik, Dinadan, Brovatar, Silver Tabby


*Mark of Slaanesh*

Awarded for winning a painting Competition.










_This award will be presented to those that have bedazzled us with their painting skills to win in a painting competition._

Midge913, Elmir, Troybuckle, Taggerung


*Order of the Astropath*

Awarded for producing tutorials of the highest standard.










_Being a Guiding Light in the tutorials forum earns the Order of the Astropath._ 

The Son of Horus, Growler Model Painting, Shogun_Nate, Viscount Vash, Dusty's Corner


*Insignia of the Artisan*

Awarded for excellence in painting displayed on the boards or in the Gallery.










_Painters of renown that share their work across the boards or win competitions with their skills will receive this award._

madfly-art, Mrchaos, DeathKlokk, nukearts, The Son of Horus, Battle Ready Studios



*Lexicanum's Crest*

For Outstanding Literary Achievement.










_Showing exceptional affinity for the written word within your works of original fiction will earn you this accolade._

bobss, Iron Angel, Jacobite, LongfangFenrika, Bloody Mary, Liliedhe, Davidicus 40k, Dave T Hobbit


*Mark of the Remembrancer*

Awarded to members for Role Playing based excellence.










_Steadfast dedication and commitment in taking us off to the realms of your imagination with excellent roleplay will gain you this award._

Midge913

*Seal of the Librarian*

Awarded for consistently high quality 'fluff' posts - homebrew or otherwise. 










_Those whose imagination takes us deeper into the setting of the game are rewarded with this Award._

dragonkingofthestars, Iron Angel, Haskanael, SGMAlice


*Medallion of the Chosen*

Awarded for winning Official Heresy Online competitions.










_Awarded to those that achieve supremacy in competition on the boards of Heresy._



*Crest of the Wise*

For exceptional quality posting on the boards.










_Consistent good quality posting will be rewarded with this Award._

olderplayer, Child-of-the-Emperor, El Mariachi, khrone forever, Doelago, The Gunslinger , Cypher871, SGMAlice, normtheunsavoury, Magpie_Oz



*Mark of Nurgle*

Awarded for long service.










_Members who have survived all the boards have thrown at them and are still here to tell the tale are awarded this for proving their long term commitment._

Pssyche, DeathJester921, Arcane, Eleven, Klomster, Dusty's Corner, Taggerung, omgitsduane, davespil, Dragblud da scrunka, MontytheMighty, SilverTabby, Bane_of_Kings, Iron_Freak220, Farseer Darvaleth, Hellados, locustgate, olderplayer, OIIIIIIO, Masked Jackal, gen.ahab, DestroyerHive, forkmaster, Lord of the Night, Dave T Hobbit, Phoebus, Akatsuki13, Grins1878, GrizBe, Boc, Barnster, Scathainn, Grinnsira, Dawnstar, GrimzagGorwazza, SGMAlice, Diatribe1974, Disciple_of_Ezekiel, Azezel, gothik, 5tonsledge, Davidicus 40k, Chompy Bits, komanko, Samules, Midge913, Alsojames, Angel of Blood, Uber Ork, Kreuger, coke123, D-A-C


*Kiss of the Harlequin*

Awarded for keeping humour on the boards.










_Awarded to those who keep balance on the board by making excellent Off Topic contributions - especially humorous posts for the Laughing God._

Iron_Freak220, spanner94ezekiel, alsojames, High_Seraph, Lux


*Sigil of the Scarab*

Exceptional contributors to the Heresy Sprue Database earn this accolade.










_Those that fill the Sprue Database with a substantial quantity of usable submissions will gain this Award._ 

GrimzagGorwazza, xenobiotic

*Mark of Khorne*

Highest Referrers.










_Like the followers of Khorne, who collect skulls for the Blood God, the recipient of this award has collected members for Heresy Online - reflected by high referral numbers._

Doelago, Sword Slasher, Ragnar, Mortalis, warsmith7752, None, Commissar Ploss


*Laurels of Victory*

Awarded for a placement in a recognized Grand Tournament.










_First, Second or Third place in a Grand Tournament gains the Laurels of Victory._



*Order of the Codicer*

Awarded for sharing tactical victories and defeats in battle reports.










_Win or lose, quality and entertaining Battle Reports posted for any games on the forums will receive the Order of the Codicer._

Dark Strategies, Mossy Toes, Skari, Iraqiel, Midnightkid333, Boc, Sephyr
​

_*All Images are the sole property of Heresy Online and are only for use on the boards of Heresy with permission of the sites owner.

Any improper use of Award images will result in serious action being taken against individual misusing the artworks.​*_


----------



## Viscount Vash

Great work every one. Always good to see all the shiny gongs being given to members. Well deserved folks.

Please remember that although I press the buttons to give you the awards, it is the Moderation team as a group or the specific Mod for the area the Award comes from that deserve your thanks.

Special Thanks go out to;
Boc for pulling all the information together in the staff thread.
darkreever for delving deep into the database to work out who gets the Mark of Nurgle yet again.


----------



## scscofield

Gratz ppl!


----------



## Loki1416

Woooohooooo my first award!!! Congrats to everyone who got an award!


----------



## Angel of Blood

Congrats to everyone. And thanks for the Mark of Nurgle!

Good job mod team, must've taken quite some time!


----------



## Kreuger

A big thanks to the Mods and Jez for keeping the lights on and herding us cats about. 

It's a pleasure to be a part of the community!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Congratulations everyone! Great to see the awards are back.

"Thank you to the mod team, my mum and dad, my friends, my imaginary friends, my dog, my imaginary dog, my pencil case, the people locked in Serp and Norms' basements, to gaffer tape, and most importantly, how could I ever forget Rick Astley! You've all been so supportive, and I know I'm going on a bit..."

"Hey! Give me back the mike!"

"No, it's my turn, you've had it for ages." 

"What do you mean people don't give a shit?" 

"Fuck you." 

"What? Really?"

*whack*

"Ah dammit. There goes my parole..."

:wasntme:


----------



## Boc

Spanner, at no point in your incoherent rambling did you even create a rational thought, let alone answer the question. All of us are now dumber having listened to your response. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## scscofield

I think he is jealous of your excellent post spanner


----------



## Boc

Oh c'mon, no love for Happy Gilmore?

Anyways, congrats to all the recipients, well earned! Thank you all for being such a great community (except spanner  )


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Hey, I was taught everything I know about award-acceptance speeches by Kanye West I'll have you, so I'mma let you finish...


----------



## troybuckle

Thanks for the award heresy its sweet!!!


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Nice to see them return, do you only get considered if you get referred for one?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Words_of_Truth said:


> ...do you only get considered if you get referred for one?


No. The Mod team all add suggestions as well.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Some (like your Mark of Nurgle) just have preset requirements , some are straight out Awards for winning Competitions.

Laurels of Victory you have to contact a Mod with some form of proof that you qualify.

Others like you and Dave had already said are by Staff nomination or Member nomination.

The easy click submission for Award nomination for member use is one of the things that we lost during the hacking incident so it will have to be done via PM for now.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Some (like your Mark of Nurgle) just have preset requirements , some are straight out Awards for winning Competitions.

Laurels of Victory you have to contact a Mod with some form of proof that you qualify.

Others like you and Dave had already said are by Staff nomination or Member nomination.

The easy click submission for Award nomination for member use is one of the things that we lost during the hacking incident so it will have to be done via PM for now.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Congrats all! An especially large crop of the Mark of Nurgle, it seems... well-earned, all.

Yay, Mark of the Codicier. Now I can stop making battle reports--uh, I mean, I'll be sure to keep making battle reports for you lot in the future!

Every time these awards are passed out I go through the list and select my next targets. These medals make an excellent way to boost forum activity!


----------



## khrone forever

thanks heresy 

and that is a very good idea mossy, hum, which one next


----------



## Serpion5

Congrats to the new batch of winners, Thank you to those who made it possible for my own victory, and dang it for missing my own additional targets. 

:victory:

Next time... :spiteful:


----------



## Djinn24

Grats to the winners, i was floored when I received mine. I take a high honor in it.


----------



## WaLkAwaY

Congratulations.


----------



## gothik

many thanks for the award guys, not sure why i got it but honoured all the same and congrats to everyone else


----------



## Viscount Vash

Long service, high activity for Mark of Nurgle gothik 




Mossy Toes said:


> Every time these awards are passed out I go through the list and select my next targets. These medals make an excellent way to boost forum activity!


Which is why we occasionally invent new ones to keep the Muttley type among you on your toes :wink:


----------



## Arcane

Thanks  Hard to believe I've been on here this long 0_o


----------



## ckcrawford

Thank you guys. I more less fee like this.


----------



## Haskanael

wooot I actualy won an award!, I wish life allowed me to come on here more often :/ but this is a nice surprise ^^ gratz to all other award winners ;P 
AND THANK YOU MODS!


----------



## Zion

I just want to say thank you to everyone for the honors. I actually didn't expect the honor.

Don't worry, I'll keep posting those rumors. Maybe even branch out a bit too.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

I'd like to say says thanks to whomever smuggled that Industrial Size Shipment of Weed to the Mods which they had all obviously smoked in vast quantities before deciding to give me a badge.

I wear it with pride and await with great expectation the next time you all bong up.


----------



## Midge913

Congrats all! Thanks for the awards.


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Many thanks for the awards and congrats to everyone who got em!
Woooo!!


----------



## gen.ahab

Congrats to everyone who got awards. 

Oh, and thank you for the Nurlge award. I woke up feeling sick this morning, so I'm blaming that on you people.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Yay!! i can has 3 shinies now. Wooo and Hooo. Cheers folks.
And congrats to everyone else who got awards.


----------



## Grins1878

Cheers for the Mark of Nurgle folks!

Do I get a pin to stick it to my chest? Or does it just grow out of a festering wound?


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Grins1878 said:


> Cheers for the Mark of Nurgle folks!
> 
> Do I get a pin to stick it to my chest? Or does it just grow out of a festering wound?


It'll appear in the middle of your forehead in a day or two, next week at the latest.


----------



## Tawa

Gratz to all on some well deserved awards! :clapping:





gen.ahab said:


> Oh, and thank you for the Nurlge award. I woke up feeling sick this morning, so I'm blaming that on you people.


Blessed are those bearing the Mark......


----------



## Old Man78

Congratulations to all, well done!! However my wife wants to know will there be a heresy widow award anytime soon?!


----------



## notsoevil

Congrats to all!

...

Dammit, I really gotta start entering the conversion contests. :\


----------



## Taggerung

Was shocked to receive my awards, thank you  and congrats to all!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Dawnstar

Thanks for the award Heresy 

Now all I have to do is not turn into a crazy guy who says "precious" a lot :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Dawnstar said:


> Thanks for the award Heresy
> 
> Now all I have to do is not turn into a crazy guy who says "precious" a lot :laugh:


That won't set in until about three more.


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> That won't set in until about three more.


Aw


----------



## SGMAlice

Thank you Heresy and the Mods, it has been a pleasure so far, i look forward to contributing further in the near future.

Alice


----------



## rayrod64

Thanks to all of you at Heresy Online for my award. It was unexpected which made it all the better! I hope to continue to contribute to this amazing forum.

Thanks Again
RayRod64


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Oldman78 said:


> ...my wife wants to know will there be a heresy widow award anytime soon?!


Jez is always open to good ideas. So if she joins and posts regularly on topics that make Heresy a better place we might consider it. :grin:


----------



## Old Man78

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Jez is always open to good ideas. So if she joins and posts regularly on topics that make Heresy a better place we might consider it. :grin:


Hahaha, my wife will not even walk into the G.W store with me, no chance of her joining!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lux

I did not expect this


----------



## ckcrawford

congratulations Lux. Missed you, been too long. How you been doing?


----------



## Lux

I have been well, primarily I have been preoccupied with work which is in part why I have been absent from the forum.


----------



## komanko

Thanks for the award, congrats to everyone who got new shiny things. Well deserved ^^


----------



## Chaosftw

Congrats to all the board members who received awards!


----------

